# My Brain Profile has noticebaly changed



## Pearl (Feb 21, 2013)

It was a few years ago that I noticed an increased reliance on lists and other memory-enhancing techniques. Often ending with an "Oh, it doesn't matter, break out the Gin!" However, I wasn't particularly worried until I noticed that I had an increasing tendancy to say "Oh! it's on the tip of my tongue . . . " and realised that I was beginning to struggle with finding certain words. Now _*that *_did ring a few alarm bells.

I had just been diagnosed with fibomyalgia and was told that it might just be the "fibro-fog" affecting my cognitive function. Well that did it - the use of the phrase "your cognitive function" . . . not even a G&T could get me through that.

Anyway, I did some research and decided that brain games might help. I then focussed my research to find an online system and have now been regularly doing a variety of brain games on a more-or-less daily basis for 14 months.

I'm not sure if I can mention the training provider I chose within this thread - but I can tell you that my "Brain Performance Index" has improved greatly over the months, that I have moved up into the top percentile for my age group in such areas as memory, attention, speed, flexibility and problem solving.

I rarely "lose" words to have then hovering on the tip of my tongue anymore - also, I never forget names anymore (a problem I had as a younger person.)

How do you cope with age-related changes in cognitive function?


----------



## Ozarkgal (Feb 21, 2013)

I would be interested in that website. Please PM me.  I have noticed the searching for words syndrom, also.


----------



## Pearl (Feb 21, 2013)

Hello - I've sent you a PM Ozarkgal.

If I am allowed to post the link here I will - if anybody knows whether we can post links please let me know.  It's not an affiliate link or anything like that, ie: nothing in it for me except the pleasure of sharing.  I could also write a review of my experience with the site I'm talking about.  If a few of us are using it we could start a thread about it here and encourage each other.


----------



## SeaBreeze (Feb 21, 2013)

I cope with age related changes with some supplements like Omega 3 fish oil and extra virgin coconut oil.  Every now and then I'll do a newspaper crossword puzzle, or participate in simple games like the ones on this forum.  Here's a free site from Prevention Magazine with some brain games and tips...http://www.prevention.com/health/brain-games/games-make-you-think .  I'd be wary of any programs that you would have to pay for.  

I think a lot of brain/cognitive function is attitude...if you feel you're on top of it, then you will fare better. If you're down on yourself, and feeling low self-esteem, it will show both physically and mentally.  I have a friend with fibromyalga, and she found good relief with the supplement from Source Naturals, Magnesium Malate.   Also, physical exercise like walking outdoors works wonders for brain function in the elderly.


----------



## TWHRider (Feb 22, 2013)

I have always been a "it's on the tip of my tongue" person and I have always made lists.  I think because I believed I was the woman in the cigarette commercial who "could bring home the bacon and fry it up in the pan". 

I have spent most of my adult life stretching myself to the limits and then running on my afterburners for several hours beyond that.

These days, I forget my list - lol lollol.  Many times I have gone to WalMart and had to see that list in my head because it's still on the kitchen counter.  Most of the time I can remember about 80% of what's on the list.  Forgetting the other 20% is ok, as long as it wasn't the main thing the list was started for in the first placenthego:


----------



## pchinvegas (Feb 22, 2013)

Aint it funny how when your children are young they commend you for being so smart, knowing all the answers. Then they become teens and you become the dumbest person on the  planet, then into their 30, you smart again, they even may ask for your advice. Then 60's and they question everything you say, look at you like you got a second head ! What's up with that?


----------



## Ozarkgal (Feb 22, 2013)

TWHRider said:


> I have always been a "it's on the tip of my tongue" person and I have always made lists.  I think because I believed I was the woman in the cigarette commercial who "could bring home the bacon and fry it up in the pan".
> 
> I have spent most of my adult life stretching myself to the limits and then running on my afterburners for several hours beyond that.
> 
> These days, I forget my list - lol lollol.  Many times I have gone to WalMart and had to see that list in my head because it's still on the kitchen counter.  Most of the time I can remember about 80% of what's on the list.  Forgetting the other 20% is ok, as long as it wasn't the main thing the list was started for in the first placenthego:



I totally agree...my life exactly.  A brain can only process and hold so much information.  I trained mine to remember the most important things first and the rest can take care of itself!


----------



## SeaBreeze (Feb 22, 2013)

I never had a great memory, even when I was younger, so not too much of a change there, lol.  Just more concerned about Alzheimer's Disease now, since my aunt passed away suffering from it.  I only started making lists in the past several years, but sometimes I forget to get an item, and there it is...right on the list!  

Pchinvegas, can relate to all the ages and thoughts about my parents, except for the after 60.  Still considered them wise and open to any advice.  Some of us do turn into jerks in our teens though.


----------



## R. Zimm (Feb 22, 2013)

That is a good point about forcing yourself into new patterns of thinking. Brain games are one of the best ways because when you first learn a new game you naturally do not do as well anyway. So as you gain skill and confidence it reinforces the improvements in your brain function without you even realizing it.

One thing I do is to learn a new song or exercise on the guitar. That is challenging both mentally and physically so I get a workout both ways.


----------



## SeaBreeze (Feb 22, 2013)

They also say to change your routine everyday habits, like taking a different route to your destinations, or moving your morning activities to late afternoon, etc. help to keep the mind engaged.  Learning a new language, or hobby, such as art, etc. is always a plus.


----------



## Pearl (Feb 23, 2013)

Hello everybody - I've been told that, as I'm not promoting anything, I can post the link. It's : www.luminosity.com Also, as there is no forum over there, if anybody else HERE is a member of Luminosity, perhaps we can start a thread here about our Luminosity experiences? I'll get round to writing a fuller review of my experinces on Luminosity on a new thread.
*SeaBreeze
*I agree entirely about the relationship between cognitive function and attitude - and for me, Luminosity helps with my attitude - *as do *walks (I have a dog), t'ai chi and good old-fashioned natters with friends. There is no one thing - but a combination of things, that help.

I also agree that we should be wary about what we choose to pay for online. However, just as some paid-for things are not worth the money, some free things are  not worth the time . . . as for Luminosity, I pay £60 (€68 / $90) a year  -  less than £2 per day and I have found that it is worth every penny. 

If I remember right, you get a free trial, I think it was for one month - with no committment to pay anything if you don't like it.
For me, if I have a bad start to the day (bad night's sleep, "fibro-fog"), a coffee and a session on Luminosity brightens up my synapses!
*TWHRider 
*- remembering 80% is impressive! When I forget my list and hit a mental blank in the supermarket - I either overspend (just in case) or give up and go for a coffee.


----------



## TWHRider (Feb 23, 2013)

*Pearl*, I write my "trip to town" list over a period of days as I live 12 miles from town and won't waste gas just because I think I need something - lol

That means I look at the list nearly every day, so for the most part, it has no choice but to become emblazoned upon my forehead - lol lol  Plus I have a real knack for hurrying out the door and forgetting it, so I darn well better be able to see it in my head - lol lol

I am also guilty of over spending but instead of going for coffee ---- boy that piece of red velvet cake with a spoon inside the container sure looks good - lol lol


----------



## SifuPhil (Feb 23, 2013)

Like any other muscle, the brain will atrophy if not regularly exercised. Which is why I'm not a huge fan of TV - not enough interaction, at least when compared to forums and such, where I actually have to THINK in order to participate.

Crossword puzzles, counted cross-stitch, computer card games - anything and everything helps keep the brain going. Otherwise it's like a door that you never use for years - it's going to creak, and possibly even seize up, when you finally get around to playing with it.


----------



## Ozarkgal (Feb 23, 2013)

Okay, I am hunt and peck typing with my middle fingers today because my bandaged forefingers won't fit on the keyboard.

 I managed to staple both the forefingers  on both hands at the same time, while trying to load a mini-stapler.

 Does this fall under the clumsy or the reduced brain capacity thread? Maybe both...


----------



## TWHRider (Feb 23, 2013)

That qualifies for one of two categories:

Too Much To Drink
or
Not Enough BEFORE the stapling event; however I hope you've since made up for the alcohol shortage:very_drunk:  I sure like these drinking emoticons.  We could use a few more - lol

Way to Go OG and I say that with affection as I have performed some equally astounding athletics --- thankfully at the moment I can't remember them<--hmmm chalk up a deficit to my Brain Profile:dejection:


----------



## Ozarkgal (Feb 23, 2013)

Uhhhh....that would be the second category.....so I didn't have an excuse. Haven't made up for the shortage yet, but a little whiskey would help...strictly for medicinal purposes, you understand.


----------



## SeaBreeze (Feb 23, 2013)

Ozarkgal said:


> Uhhhh....that would be the second category.....so I didn't have an excuse. Haven't made up for the shortage yet, but a little whiskey would help...strictly for medicinal purposes, you understand.



Medicinal purposes, of course!  Worked wonders for Granny Clampett's rheumatiz...lol! :drinking:  :woohoo:


----------



## TWHRider (Feb 24, 2013)

Ozarkgal said:


> Uhhhh....that would be the second category.....so I didn't have an excuse. Haven't made up for the shortage yet, but a little whiskey would help...strictly for medicinal purposes, you understand.



Never run out of Snake bite medicine.  It comes in handy to treat a lot of thingsnthego:


Hope your hand isn't thumping too bad by today:sunshine:


----------

